# Adobe Premiere Pro - Logo und REC-Effekt



## Die_gO (31. März 2007)

Ich möchte in einen Film zwei verschiedene Anzeigen einbauen:

*1.) *Wie im *Fernseher das Logo*, welches immer zum Beispiel 
rechts oben angezeigt wird 

und (nicht zusammen, sondern an einer anderen Stelle!)

*2.)* Einen guten REC Effekt! Also wie bei der *VideoCam *einen 
Kreis und dazu die Buchstaben REC : " ° REC " (so ungefähr) 
Jedoch sollte dies blinken...

Hat mir jemand einen Tipp, wie ich diese Dinge am Besten 
realisieren könnte...?

- Danke schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## chmee (31. März 2007)

"immer zum Beispiel" ist ziemlich Paradox 

Wenn Du das Logo mit dem Transparenzkanal aus Photoshop exportierst, sollte es kein Problem darstellen, Dieses mit Position und Skalieren an die richtige Stelle und in der richtigen Größe aufzuimpfen.

Formate wären zB TIF, PSD und auch GIF ( eingeschränkt, da nur 1Bit Alpha)

Auch das REC-Bild sollte mit Alphakanal bereitliegen und dann wird dafür eine eigene Sequenz erstellt, wo man das Blinken aufbaut. Also zB 20Frames Bild an, dann 20Frames Bild aus. Diese Untersequenz kann dann in der Originalsequenz wie Videofootage behandelt werden, sprich reinziehen, kopieren und hintereinanderlegen etc..

mfg chmee


----------



## Die_gO (2. April 2007)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> "immer zum Beispiel" ist ziemlich Paradox


--> Damit hab ich gemeint, dass es zum Beispiel 'immer rechts oben' oder 'immer links unten' ist und nicht verschwindet  



chmee hat gesagt.:


> Wenn Du das Logo mit dem Transparenzkanal aus Photoshop exportierst, sollte es kein Problem darstellen, Dieses mit Position und Skalieren an die richtige Stelle und in der richtigen Größe aufzuimpfen.


--> hab ich hinbekommen! Hab's aber nicht mit dem Transparenzkanal gemacht, sondern mit blue- bzw. greenscreen... (wollte das auch mal ausprobieren ;-) )



chmee hat gesagt.:


> Auch das REC-Bild sollte mit Alphakanal bereitliegen und dann wird dafür eine eigene Sequenz erstellt, wo man das Blinken aufbaut. Also zB 20Frames Bild an, dann 20Frames Bild aus. Diese Untersequenz kann dann in der Originalsequenz wie Videofootage behandelt werden, sprich reinziehen, kopieren und hintereinanderlegen etc..


--> Das hört sich gut an, aber wie bekomme ich den Effekt so hin, dass es schön / echt aussieht?
Also das Erscheinen und Verschwinden dieses REC-Bildes ist schon mal ok. 
Aber es sollte vllt noch ein bisschen mehr "leuchten" (Ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine)


----------



## chmee (2. April 2007)

hmm, nee, leider weiss ich nicht wie es "Original" aussieht 

Leuchten:
Da kann zB ein 2.Layer helfen wo das "Rec" weichgezeichnet ist
und rauf addiert wird (add, screen, layermodus)

mfg chmee


----------



## Die_gO (3. April 2007)

hehe, genau das hab ich auch gemacht,
jetzt frag mich aber bitte nicht, wie ich da 
drauf gekommen bin! :suspekt: 

Jetzt muss ich noch das _Intro _irgendwie
hinbekommen, so dass es wirklich 
ansprechend aussieht:
hmm, ich weiss aber noch nicht genau wie,
aber da könnt ihr mir ja jetzt nicht helfen ...
>> Ich melde mich wieder wenn's hakt 

*Danke *schonmal so weit! Kaum hat man 
mal 'ne Frage kommt ein paar Minuten 
später schon gleich die Antwort...
Ihr seid / Du bist echt *spitze!*

bye Die_gO


----------

